# Jose's bad boy band



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been reading this forum for a while but this is my first post.

I needed a belly band to put on my 14 year old chihuahua Jose' to prevent him from marking in the house. After housetraining him when he came to us at 11 years old he has been reliably clean in the house for the 3 years that we have had him, but I think there is an unspayed female in heat in our neighbourhood. Jose' comes from a hoarder and was not neutered until just before we got him so he knows what his "boy parts" are for. So time for a belly band to reinforce that all pee belongs outside. 

I tried a cotton one that I had made for a little dog that boarded with us but it was uncomfortable for him as he has very little fur on the inside of his backs legs. I decided to try making one out of something soft and stretchy. I choose blue polar fleece for the lining and a patterned cotton t-shirting material for the outer layer. 










He is much more comfortable in this soft stretchy "bad boy band".


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks great! You are so clever to make it yourself. Fabulous.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

that looks fabuous !,,,for him.. I am laugh because--although my chi was neutered at 5 months he is a big leg lifter to wee and he has a special relationship with a stuffed toy dog --lol...He does not" realize" he is neutered...lol My dog will also tuck his tail down and rounch his back if he is not happy or feeling apprehensive/shy...cute picture !


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thats soo cool


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a really nice one.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

does he wiggle it off? My girls have the panties for their heat cycles and they always wiggle them off lol


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

rubia said:


> My dog will also tuck his tail down and rounch his back if he is not happy or feeling apprehensive/shy...cute picture !


Yeah, he wasn't very happy that I took him out from under his blanket to take the photo. His mood improved when I gave him a treat for standing there.:sunny:


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

ChiLaLa said:


> does he wiggle it off? My girls have the panties for their heat cycles and they always wiggle them off lol


He hasn't tried to get it off yet. He did try to get out of the stiffer cotton band that I tried first. I guess it was uncomfortable for him. He's pretty tolerant about wearing stuff which is amazing considering he came from a hoarder and had never even had a collar on.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That is great! Awesome job! I would love to make belly bands; it would be so much cheaper and easier to fit the temporary ones if I could custom make each one! It looks sturdier than some of the ones I've bought!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I make belly bands like that...the polar fleece is so much softer on their little bellys and if you have a long hair dog, it is easier on the hair. I also put a layer of cotton quilt batting between and machine quilt though all layers. Do you use a sanitary pad as a pee catcher?


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

KittynKahlua said:


> That is great! Awesome job! I would love to make belly bands; it would be so much cheaper and easier to fit the temporary ones if I could custom make each one! It looks sturdier than some of the ones I've bought!


It's pretty simple to make - I put a tutorial up on Craftster if you are interested.

http://http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=404795.0


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> Do you use a sanitary pad as a pee catcher?


Jose' doesn't pee in the band so I haven't had to put a pad in it. Just having it on seems to be enough to deter him from raising his leg.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Great job. 
Love the name of it too, lol, very clever.
I read the thread title and thought your Chi was in a "boy band", haha. :lol:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks good.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm reposting the link to the belly band tutorial as the one posted above does not work. Sorry for the repost but I couldn't figure out how to edit the existing post.


Belly band for dog (with tutorial) - HOME SWEET HOME


----------

